# Urgent help to find Plant ID



## ami20002 (Dec 12, 2009)

Does anyone know the name of this plant?
seems it is not happy in my tank and i need some help,


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's a _Limnophila_, likely either _L. indica_, _L. sessiliflora_, or _L. heterophylla_. We don't know anything about your tank conditions!


----------



## ami20002 (Dec 12, 2009)

Thats a 50g tank, im following PPS-Pro fertilization but i dont have access to trace elements so i only add chelated iron 6%, the light is not stable yet because im playing with to find which set up works better but its between 2-3 W/G, also i got pressurized co2 which gives me ~20 ppm, temperature is 27 C, 
other plants are doing well but this one seems not healthy, they planted one week ago but didn't have obvious growth and the color doesn't look healthy either, i searched a lot of web sites and some available plant books but i couldn't find the exact plant ID, it looks like Limnophila but im not 100% sure, or if it is, what type of Limnophilia?

thanx for fast reply Cavan Allen


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

Not adding traces is like not eating grains... You can make it, but you won;t be particularly healthy without a balanced diet. Order a pound of CSM+B. Jack the CO2 up to 30ppm like everyone suggests. Get your light stable. It doesn't matter what the light looks like, you just need enough of it. If you can't get CSM+B due to being in a country that won't allow import, get whatever commercial trace mix is available (Seachem FLourish, Tropica, etc...). Once you get your tank on track you'll have an environment that will grow almost anything.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

ami20002 said:


> i searched a lot of web sites and some available plant books but i couldn't find the exact plant ID, it looks like Limnophila but im not 100% sure, or if it is, what type of Limnophilia?


Call me Cavan, please. 

There are several species of Limnophila that look very, very similar submersed, so we would need emersed growth with flowers to tell them apart. All we can do now is make an educated guess.


----------

